# inflatable belly suits



## ruff (May 10, 2010)

was woundering where i would be able to find those things like what silver.r.wolf uses and stuff, not the actuly suit but wats used under it,the part the inflats, or am i able to get a full fursuit that can do that?

plz pm on fa if u have a link, i dont always come on here. thanks


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2010)

wat


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 10, 2010)

*looks at the post again*

Is that even in English?


----------



## Lobar (May 10, 2010)

He wants an inflation fetish suit. :\

That would require fur with a very elastic backing, and I don't think they make such a thing.  Because after all, _who in their right mind would want to do this?_


----------



## Don (May 10, 2010)

This is disturbing. Very, very disturbing.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> He wants an inflation fetish suit. :\
> 
> That would require fur with a very elastic backing, and I don't think they make such a thing.  Because after all, _who in their right mind would want to do this?_


Oh they do make such a thing... 
Click for WTF?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

I thought he wanted a Weimar Republic themed suit.


----------



## Irreverent (May 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That would require fur with a very elastic backing, and I don't think they make such a thing.  Because after all, _who in their right mind would want to do this?_



Well, Silver R. Wolfe for one.   OP, check out his gallery, he as links, pics and vids there.


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do  look more like?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do  look more like?



I've read this sentence three times but still can't work out what it means.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2010)

Haha, I don't frequent this forum but sometimes the thread titles pull me in...

OP, you made me laugh today.  Thank you ^_^


----------



## Whitenoise (May 11, 2010)

I think my favorite thing about this post is the fact that he took the time to edit it at least once and it's still nearly unintelligible.

To the OP, an inflation suit sounds pretty costly. Why not just buy an air compressor, shove the hose up your ass and inflate yourself for real? That'd be fun right? You should totally do that :V .


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> To the OP, an inflation suit sounds pretty costly. Why not just buy an air compressor, shove the hose up your ass and inflate yourself for real? That'd be fun right :V ?



Some people really do do that.


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

lolwhut.
gtfo fatfur.


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2010)

I know Oz Kangroo has one...but...
>.<


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> lolwhut.
> gtfo fatfur.



fat =/= inflation
dur


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 11, 2010)

how is this disturbing again?
Id personally like to know how one would do something like that without the fur like...busting n' stuff. sounds like a complex little feature. I dont really care for inflation n' stuff, but its things like this that set one fursuit apart from another ^^ 
anyways, post pics of your finished suit if you find something =3


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> how is this disturbing again?
> Id personally like to know how one would do something like that without the fur like...busting n' stuff. sounds like a complex little feature. I dont really care for inflation n' stuff, but its things like this that set one fursuit apart from another ^^
> anyways, post pics of your finished suit if you find something =3



You can have differences in things like color, species, style...

Why does it have to be fetish-driven?

A fetish suit is weird.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You can have differences in things like color, species, style...
> 
> Why does it have to be fetish-driven?
> 
> A fetish suit is weird.


and some people have a fetish for normal fursuits


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You can have differences in things like color, species, style...
> 
> Why does it have to be fetish-driven?
> 
> A fetish suit is weird.



Who said it was a fetish suit? He didn't... At least I don't think he did. Maybe it's not a sexual thing for once.


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2010)

Luca said:


> Who said it was a fetish suit? He didn't... At least I don't think he did. Maybe it's not a sexual thing for once.



Trust me.

It's a fetish suit.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

lern tew eenglis furst


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Trust me.
> 
> It's a fetish suit.



There is nothing else it could be.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There is nothing else it could be.


not true.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> not true.



Inflation fetishist detected.
Sending in Spy with his dagger.


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

Maybe it's a means of transpotation? You just fill it with hellium and.......



... Yes it's a fetish suit. But whats so bad about that?


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

God has left us, gentlemen.


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inflation fetishist detected.
> Sending in Spy with his dagger.



I lol'd.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inflation fetishist detected.
> Sending in Spy with his dagger.



>=[



Luca said:


> Maybe it's a means of transpotation? You just fill it with hellium and.......
> 
> 
> 
> ... Yes it's a fetish suit. But whats so bad about that?



that would be a sweet transportation method...


----------



## ruff (May 12, 2010)

and this is the resson why i dont go to forums for ansewrs....fail flame!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inflation fetishist detected.
> Sending in Spy with his dagger.



Hurrah for inflation!


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

ruff said:


> and this is the resson why i dont go to forums for ansewrs....fail flame!



No no, I think you should definitely do this more often :3


----------



## Riyeko (May 12, 2010)

First thing I thought of when I got past the horrible grammar and non usage of punctuation, was .... pregnancy fetish?


----------



## Ozriel (May 12, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> First thing I thought of when I got past the horrible grammar and non usage of punctuation, was .... pregnancy fetish?



lol


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

ruff said:


> and this is the resson why i dont go to forums for ansewrs....fail flame!


awww this is so cute


----------



## Lobar (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inflation fetishist detected.
> Sending in Spy with his dagger.



no she will pop!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 12, 2010)

Not to perpetuate ruff's need for an inflation suit, but . . .

National Fiber Technology's 4-way stretch fur will stretch about 300%. Gonna be costly, though. $40 per square *foot* and up. The up side is you can get the exact color of fur you want.

Warning: This stuff isn't meant for everyday dinking around. That stretch backing is rather fragile due to the nature of its manufacture.

I just don't understand the reason one would make an inflation suit in the first place. Guess it's not my gig, ya know.


----------



## Aleu (May 12, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> First thing I thought of when I got past the horrible grammar and non usage of punctuation, was .... pregnancy fetish?



not necessarily.


----------



## Jashwa (May 12, 2010)

So, Aleu, other than a fetish, why would anyone want a fursuit that inflates? 

Do they plan on using it as a life preserver in case they fall in a river or something?


----------



## Draconas (May 13, 2010)

link to his page? dont feel like going through a sea of guessing his correct fa name


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So, Aleu, other than a fetish, why would anyone want a fursuit that inflates?



For use in Germany.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Slyck said:


> For use in Germany.


I said not relating to fetishes.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Slyck said:


> For use in Germany.



How about Zimbabwe? They have severe hyperinflation.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

This is why we can't have nice things. ):


----------



## Riyeko (May 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> not necessarily.



True, but the only thing I could think of being inflated or becoming huge on a fursuit, was the stomach.
First I was like, pregnancy fetish.
Second was a reminder of those really weird people who have like... those fetishes about things exploding n shit.. 

Ugh... /barf


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> How about Zimbabwe? They have severe hyperinflation.



My step-grandma is a white GTFO-farmer from Zimbabwe and she showed me her trillions of dollars.

It's really, really messed up and sad.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My step-grandma is a white GTFO-farmer from Zimbabwe and she showed me her trillions of dollars.
> 
> It's really, really messed up and sad.



I have two 100 million Zimbo dollar banknotes, it's so sad that a country that had everything going for it in the 1970's now has millions of poor trillionaires.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I have two 100 million Zimbo dollar banknotes, it's so sad that a country that had everything going for it in the 1970's now has millions of poor trillionaires.



Indeed.
Mugabe's a bit of a dick.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Indeed.
> Mugabe's a bit of a dick.



A bit of a dick? He's a whole dick and his politics are the bollocks. If he was a white guy all his neighbours would have invaded by now and the Americans would be dropping bombs on Bulawayo and Salisbury every night.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A bit of a dick? He's a whole dick and his politics are the bollocks. If he was a white guy all his neighbours would have invaded by now and the Americans would be dropping bombs on Bulawayo and Salisbury every night.



(I left out the :U )

Amurrica and Britain are all "we need to halp the Middle East sort itself out!", but just kind of ignore South Africa's horrible government murders and land-theft. And the animals are being caught up in it. Apparently people are snaring giraffe and anything they can eat in some places...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> (I left out the :U )
> 
> Amurrica and Britain are all "we need to halp the Middle East sort itself out!", but just kind of ignore South Africa's horrible government murders and land-theft. And the animals are being caught up in it. Apparently people are snaring giraffe and anything they can eat in some places...



Oh yes, South Africa is going to shit now too, I think unless the Afrikaners and the British South Africans are given their own piece of land by the SA government that it's all going to end very badly.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

I can't help but feel that Rakuen's bad karma has brought everything bad that's happening to South Africa.


----------



## Riyeko (May 16, 2010)

There are so many horrible things happening everywhere, in every part of the world, including south africa, north korea, the middle east, and i have no idea where else..

Ugh, id rather just focus on my home country.


----------

